# Danos de granizo nas vinhas do Douro



## ABatalha (15 Jun 2006 às 21:39)

Vila Real, 15 Jun (Lusa) - Vários hectares de vinha e caminhos agrícolas destruídos foi o resultado de uma chuva de granizo que caiu quarta-feira à noite em algumas freguesias do Douro, como no Pinhão (Alijó) e Ervedosa do Douro (São João da Pesqueira).

O presidente da Casa do Douro, Manuel António Santos, disse hoje à agência Lusa que se registaram "prejuízos de grande monta" nas vinhas de algumas freguesias durienses, cuja produção é maioritariamente destinada a Vinho do Porto, resultantes da queda de granizo.Adérito Figueira, vice-presidente da Câmara de Alijó, referiu que a queda de granizo "com bastante intensidade" cerca das 22:00 de quarta-feira, provocou prejuízos "avultados" em grande parte das vinhas da freguesia do Pinhão.

O responsável salientou ainda a queda de socalcos, os caminhos agrícolas obstruídos e acrescentou que, durante a madrugada e manhã de hoje, máquinas da autarquia estiveram a limpar estradas e caminhos do Pinhão onde se registaram deslizamentos de terras.

Segundo Adérito Figueira, uma família também ficou desalojada no Pinhão, porque a sua residência ficou inundada com mais de "um metro e meio de água".

Fonte dos bombeiros desta localidade disse que se registaram, entre as 22:45 e as 04:00, várias inundações em casas localizadas na principal rua, a António Manuel Saraiva, incluindo a estação do caminho-de-ferro.


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jun 2006 às 01:32)

O mau tempo pode ser muito bonito e trazer muita emoção, mas pode trazer efeitos nao desejados ... este é um dos casos...


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 09:20)

Mais uma situação extrema... em que em poucos minutos destroi tudo tal é a brutalidade do fenomeno. segundo os populares, as bolas de granizo pareciam ovos!!! 
Infelizmente os danos foram grandes.


----------



## Seringador (16 Jun 2006 às 09:54)

Como mencionei na passada 4ªfeira, de que iríamos ouvir mais e piores notícias do que a de Famalicão!

Eles tb não tinham seguros e esse facto piora as coisas


----------



## ABatalha (16 Jun 2006 às 23:30)

O prémio do seguro contra este tipo de riscos é 75% comparticipado pelo Estado e mesmo assim os agricultores não o fazem!  

Não existe mais nenhum seguro obrigatório no país que seja comparticipado desta forma pelo Estado; só quando há relâmpagos é que se lembram de Santa Bárbara...


----------

